# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  في السلك : بابكر سلك : امنا الحكومة والتوم الهدي

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك 
امنا الحكومة والتوم الهدي

* بانت بشائر النصر الكبير
* مع كل اشراق جديد نقترب من نصر مؤكد
* كل الظروف والمعطيات تشير لانتصار قادم
* الروح بدأت تعود
* الاصرار عند اولادنا كبير
* التسيير تو تقوم بدورها كاملا متكاملا
* ورمرم ماكوك التسيير لابنوم لا بتدمدم
* الجماهير خلية نحل تعد العده
*واصرار الصاروخ علي تدمير قواعد العدو التمسناه بشدة
* كل الظروف معنا
*حتي الدوله
* الدوله كانت زي ام التيمان
* بترضع وتلولي البكاي
* اسي عرفت انو الدلع مابنفع
* وبقت كل اهتمامها بالتوم الهدي الرضي
* التوم التاني يصرخ
* ياهد ليهو خبطه وقرصه لمن يعرف حاجه
* ويجعر لمن نفسو ينقطع
* زول بهبب ليهو مافي
* المهم انو التوم الرضي بقي امو شايلاهو اليوم كلو
* يمكن احساسها بانها ظلمتو كتير هو السبب
* امنا الدوله شايلانا وتلعب فينا
* وجقجقجق
* ونحنا نضحك
* ولقلقلق
* ونفرفر من الضحك
* وياااااا أك
* نضحك لما البانمبرس يدق سيستم
* والتوم البكاي مادي بوزو
* ضيع فرصتو واتدلع كتير
* امنا الدوله بقت ماشغاله بيهو
* بيني وبينكم مرات كده امنا الحكومه في سرها لمن تعاين للتوم البكاي بتقول
* بس عليك… .فقر… عاين القدوم كيفن… يشبه اهل ابوهو.. الببو
* الببو ساي يا ماما??
* الببو الاشتتهم واحد واحد ومايخلي ليهم سيخه مربوطه في اختها
* الببو البنصف ناس الدكاكين والظلم الحاق بيهم
* بالمناسيه
* واحد من ناس الدكاكين قال حقي ان شاء الله اشوفو في شبكة الهلال
* المليون بي قون
* كم مليون اتشالت ظلما من ناس الدكاكين يافطومه???
* داير بس نعرف عدد الاهداف
* ايها الناس
* النصر الكبير لا يأتي الا بعمل كبير من الجماهير
* تتذكروا يا نتشفتن يا نتبشتن??
* تتذكروا اتشفتنا كيف وبشتناهم كيف??
* المره دي شفتنه بي تراويحها
*كل القطاعات الجماهيريه من عصرا بدري وبكامل معيناتها جوه الاستاد
* مع ملاحظة انو ابواب كردنه زي ابواب الخزان
* صغااار وضيقات
*لقوا الاسمنت الميري ده وكبوهوا بدون فهم
* عشان كده نجي بدري عشان نقدر نضمن الدخول
* ونشجع بفهم وشفتنه وثقة
* الببو حالف يشتتهم ويشتت سيخهم
* اليومين دي الببو متألق في التمارين
* سامعني يا الدمازين?
*
* وامنا الدوله تنظر للتوم البكاي وتردد سرا وجهرا
* الببو الاشقك
* المهم
*ماينوم شعار يردده الملايين
* نصر يتناسب مع المرحله
* انتصار يخرس الذين يتطاولون في البنيان في غفلة من الزمان ويتطاولون باللسان علي بطل الجو والارض
* دايرين باقي رمضان ده يا روشا يلحق فطومه في العمره
* يا جريدة روشا تقلب فنيه
* تكتب عن اغاني واغاني
* تكتب عن امنا حوة
* امنا الحكومه خلاس ببح ياروشا
* وتكتب عن شاشاتنا المليانه غنا نسوان في رمضان
* البشوف غنا النسوان في التلفزيونات في رمضان والفسخ والجلخ وحقن التفتيح وتركيبات الشعر
* يقول نحنا مافي رمضان
* يقول نحنا في وائل او هيثم
* اشتهينا الخضار في اراضينا
* وشهيتونا الخدار في حرائرنا
* معقوله
* البلد كلها صفراء فاقع لونها وشعرها طويل!
* هنود يا ربي ??
* الهنود فيهم هنود حمر وهنود خدر
* لكن هنود كلهم صفر ماشفناهم الا في البلد دي
* المهم
* بعد يوم عشرين روشا يكتب لينا عن الهنود
* باقي عاشرهم في الهند كتير
* المهم
* الببو حالف يشقكم يا روشا
* ايها الناس
*دعم الروابط لازم يستمر بصورة مرتبه ومنسقه
* ومبادرة شفوت جدة لازم تبقي مشروع كبير
* اما دعم القروبات
* فحقو المجلس يتدخل لتنظيمه من حيث التوقيت والكيفيه
* عشان مافي قروب يترأس قروب ويجيب لينا الفرقه والشتات
* لن ندعك تدفع براك ياجيمي
* ايها الناس
* ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
* اها
* نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
* كان شفت يا والينا
* لما مرضنا بي حقنا للاردن مشينا
*وبي حقنا برضك قرينا
* واكلنا وانكسينا
* شربنا وما لقينا دعما منكم في صوانينا
* تعرف يا والينا
* لو جبنا جنريتر ولموية صحه في مكيفاتنا كبينا
* تاني مابقدر زول للخدمه يدعينا ولا الزاميه يقول لينا

سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والكلب قال المواطن بعمل اي شئ لي روحو… انا لو محلكم برفع علم في البيت واعمل لي سلام جمهوري واسجل في الامم المتحدة
والى لقاء
سلك

*

----------

